# Vw Corrado Storm VR6 (41 pic's)



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I did a mini cooper the other week and a neighour a few doors down popped down to ask about having his vw done , I explained that I'm a novice at this game and still very much learning car by car , he was fine with what I explained to him ,( no paint gauge and no garage ) still ...! So here we go , sorry for the write up as still learning this process also.

Car on arrivel





































Snow foamed the car and let it dwell ( PH Neutral foam )




























Gave it good rinse and move onto to claying










Now for a 15year old motor I was expecting the worst and was not surprised after just half the roof I got this 










Finshed the car off and another PH snow foam followed by wash using 2BM with DBTM , after a rinse I dried it off with a little demon shine as a drying aid , which left me with this ( sorry for the lack of pic's , could'nt pick up the defects )



















Now tapped up the car using 3M low tack tape










moved onto the polishing , CG Blue hex pad with menzerna PO85RD which gave me so good results but not what I was hoping for so changed the pad to a CG white hex which was much better , after a few pass'es I refined with CG black hex pad and 3M ultrafina :buffer: . A few 50/50s




























Many many hours later




























Now moved to the wheels & arches using billbery/dasiy/AG wheel cleaner and many brushes and some more  :lol::lol::lol:



















The gresse build up was to much for the stuff I had ( will sort this one out )





































Gave all the wheels a coat of AG SR and some tyre dressing










Tail pipe time :lol:










A little AG metal polish










MAN IT DARK DOWN THERE :lol::lol::lol:










A few interior shot's



















Next up the engine bay , now there was a coating of something all over the bay it's self so could not really get it that clean .........




























More foam + rinse dried off then onto the wax , I gave this a go and so impressed ( dont know how long it lasts though )










A few final shots :thumb:
































































Just over 17 hours and it was worth it the owner was impressed with the results . Many thanks for looking and any tips/advice would be very welcome . Cheers vince :wave:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Did a good job there mate.:thumb:

I absolutely love these cars.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A very nice job there, good finish on hard paint with a da, just shows the doubters it can be done:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very nice work, correction and finish - looks a superb turnaround! :thumb:

You've learnt fast and well! 

Alan W


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

stangalang said:


> A very nice job there, good finish on hard paint with a da, just shows the doubters it can be done:thumb:


Thanks , it can be done just many hours required , there are a few RDS which would not shift , they need wet sanding and I'm not ready for that task just yet :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work and result. Just abit advice dont stand wheels against the car. No offence a lad does at work and it winds me up.


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Very nice work, correction and finish - looks a superb turnaround! :thumb:
> 
> You've learnt fast and well!
> 
> Alan W


thanks , being doing my own car for a while now , my hat go's off to those guys that do this for a living , its hard long work :thumb:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

liam99 said:


> Good work and result. Just abit advice dont stand stand wheels against the car. No offence a lad does at work and it winds me up.


 Very sorry , I new when I took the pic that some one would pick that out :thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Always loved the look of the Corrado, that now looks ace:thumb:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

fantastic mate, great finished product 

Oh, and seeing as you are local, you can do my Dads Corrado next


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Big Bru said:


> Always loved the look of the Corrado, that now looks ace:thumb:


:thumb: cheers dude


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

looks very nice.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

very nice job mate.
iv always had a soft spot for these cars.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Well done, makes me more positive that my DAS6 will do the job on my 1 series! Nice car aswell, still look great these.:buffer:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great car and a great turn around as well. I know how much of an effort that must have been - when using a DA on VAG paint :thumb:


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent job, love these cars, can I ask where you get the 3M low tack tape from?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job,love these:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Stunning work there, well done.

I only ever do my own car, it's much harder work than people think. I to admire the people that do this for a full time business.


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

obc1 said:


> Excellent job, love these cars, can I ask where you get the 3M low tack tape from?


most web site's on here sell it , I think there still is an offer of free delivery on the tape at 3M but not to sure , I'm sure someone will point this out for us :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

The afters pics look great, love the Storm version, great looking colour.....


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

really nice looking car there, tempted by one myself 
my cousins golf vr6 sounded amazing. 
corrado looks even better tho


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

that car is truly stunning


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work on a nice car!:thumb: :driver:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

great work, looks very glossy


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent work, looks a different colour now too.

Is that a spot of rust creeping out from under the first 'r' on the Corrado badge?


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

A-MAZ-ING...

Love 'Raddo's and that colour as well.. 

Great turnaround!


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

as i am a novice as well i just wanted to double check something or maybe i read it wrong. Did you clay before your washed the car as i thought it was. snow-rinse-wash-rinse-clay-rinse/snow again. can sombody clear this up for me. looks great by the way


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking cars  nice work!


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

backzilla said:


> as i am a novice as well i just wanted to double check something or maybe i read it wrong. Did you clay before your washed the car as i thought it was. snow-rinse-wash-rinse-clay-rinse/snow again. can sombody clear this up for me. looks great by the way


Yep you need to wash the car and get it clean before claying or you'll just be grinding dirt into the paint.

Seems a lot of people have a soft spot for these, me included. Hankered after a VR6 for a bit (storm would be a bonus!) but could never afford it Great job on a cracking car:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice storm, cant believe how good condition that under bonnet insulation is :argie:


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

Lovely work mate. Really top job. How long have you been polishing for? 
I've got to ask how much you charged him to do the whole job?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great job there! Love these cars, even today they don't look dated.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Bloody fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Well done, makes me more positive that my DAS6 will do the job on my 1 series! Nice car aswell, still look great these.:buffer:


 Take your time and be patient and you will be fine :thumb:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

backzilla said:


> as i am a novice as well i just wanted to double check something or maybe i read it wrong. Did you clay before your washed the car as i thought it was. snow-rinse-wash-rinse-clay-rinse/snow again. can sombody clear this up for me. looks great by the way


That is the process I use , it works for me :thumb:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Excellent work, looks a different colour now too.
> 
> Is that a spot of rust creeping out from under the first 'r' on the Corrado badge?


I 'm afraid so , there are a couple of area's that require a little work :thumb:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jon_T said:


> Lovely work mate. Really top job. How long have you been polishing for?
> I've got to ask how much you charged him to do the whole job?


 I,ve been polishing for about a year now but on my own car , don't charge as such all I ask is for the products I use to be replaced , its more about the experience I'll gain to one day step up to start on my own :thumb:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

big ben said:


> nice storm, cant believe how good condition that under bonnet insulation is :argie:


Yep it was a nice suprise under there , How is your vw I think I read somewhere you had it painted , how was the the end result :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely car and top work!

Gold class looks amazing but hardly lasts.


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Lovely car and top work!
> 
> Gold class looks amazing but hardly lasts.


Cheers for letting me now about the wax :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Very nice, love the corrado (thats why I have one)


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great finish


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Well done - is this dark burgundy? My trusty old Corrado 16V had this colour. 

I loved the car, however it got stolen once, then crushed by some a-hole and had minor engine damage, probably from the crash-kids that stole the car. This was all in the fifth year of our relationship. 

I knew then that it was time to move on - however I still like the Corrado a lot 

I was once followed along about 5 traffic lights by some guy with a 300ZX. When I pulled alongside to ask him what this was all about, he just smiled and asked: "Is this dark burgundy?" :lol:

Best regards,

Detlev


----------

